# Yayyy!



## Rachel_1989 (May 10, 2012)

Hopefully ill soon be very very pumping, my dsn rang last wednesday and said funding had been granted and ive gone for a purple medtronic veo! 

she said she will give me a call when it gets delivered and arrange a start date, hope its not to long to wait  Dsn also asked to get a doctors appointment asap to get a vial of insulin ready for my start date, so got an appointment for that tomorrow  

since going on the pump, do you have any different things on your prescription apart from vials of insulin? my dsn asked for me to keep x1 novorapid and x1 lantus injection pen incase my pump breaks down. but this seems a waste because will i have to carry this around with me when not at home? so the novorapid in the pen will only last 30 days wont it? my gp says you cant get ketone test strips on prescription anymore and can only get ketostix  

arh well im soo excited to get my pump but also very aprehensive, suppose i was when i had to start injecting though.

any tips for pumping? thanks guys xxx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 10, 2012)

When I moved to a pump I got a prescription of insulin syringes (still only available in 12mm ) that way, if my pump fails I can just draw up/inject out of the reservoir until I get home. I have the leftovers of a box of Lantus cartridges in the fridge. And a syringe is *much* easier to carry around than a whole pen.

When we've been away (for weekends or even holidays) I've not taken the Lantus with me (though that might have been a good idea!). We've only ever been 2-4 hours drive away from home so it didn't seem too high risk.

You *can* get ketone strips on prescription, but they are quite a lot more expensive. I have a meter that takes them, but have not pressured my GP for blood strips. Ketostix seem to be fine for me so far - I've not had real problems with high BGs since starting in November so the benefit of the extra speed/accuracy of blood strips seems marginal.

Good luck with your pump start. Have you picked up a copy of Pumping Insulin yet? Well worth having to refer to for all sorts of practical pumping tips  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...mp=2506&creative=9298&creativeASIN=1884804861


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2012)

Great news Rachel!


----------



## Rachel_1989 (May 10, 2012)

thanks  .. yepp i have the pumping insulin book, been reading it bit by bit (lol) but feel like its given me a head start in starting on the pump.

Ive got a meter that tests for ketones too, im okay with ketostix too, its just when im poorly, i feel the blood ketones give a better knowlege on your current ketones because on DAFNE course we got told that ketostix only detect ketones from up to a few hours ago, but least i have a way to test them i suppose  

eek 12mm!!! but maybe thats a good way to not be karting pen/cartridge/needles etc. ill ask at the doctors tomorrow xx


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2012)

Great news all the best with it all Rach


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2012)

Good 4u Reachel !    I get a pack of dissposable syringes pre-filled, Havnt used yet ! after more than 2.5 years, Good luck !!!!


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2012)

You could always ask for a syringe to keep with you, so in an emergency you could use the vial (rather than carrying around cartridges of insulin). I keep my long acting stuff in the fridge 24/7, and only take it with me if I am going away for a couple of nights or somewhere far away overnight.

You definitely can get blood ketone strips on prescription, as Mike says they are expensive, but hopefully you won't need to use that many - plus the cost of them is much smaller than the cost of going to A & E because of DKA!


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 11, 2012)

I actually only use the ketostix never had a meter that could do the blood one, but that's because I'm happy with the ketostix...

Yes you need a emergency backup of either syringes/pens and background insulin...  Just in case the pump fails also, If your BG's get very high 16mmol/l or above it often works better doing the correction with an injection rather than using the pump..

I'm fortunate has I only need spare syringes, as my hubby is also a T1 and uses the same background insulin as I did, so it's been agreed with my team in an emergency I can swipe a one of his levimer cartridges, and a blind eye will be turned...

But hopefully it won't be long before your pump get here...


----------



## AJLang (May 11, 2012)

That's great news, I'm really pleased for you.


----------

